# New here



## OutdoorGirl (Oct 1, 2002)

I just wanted to say hello! I am new here. My husband comes here everyday, and he said that I would like it here. Sometimes I think he is here more than he is with me  I hope to find some very interesting things.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Hey Welcome aboard!
Just like the many rest of us Im sure youlle enjoy the site. Very nice seeing another sportswoman aboard!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

OutdoorGirl, glad you've joined the site! Had the pleasure of meeting your husband and his father this weekend at the outing. Be sure to join him at the next outing, you'll have a great time!

Sarah


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

welcome to the site outdoorgirl. This is a great site for us women and it is great to see more women joining every day.  Welcome!
April


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I'll bring her to the next outing, hopefully, . She's a great women, that love's the outdoor's. Now I just need to get her a pair of wader's, and a couple of fishing rod's and reel's. She like's to deerhunt as well. She scare's me when she has a gun in her hand's, because her dad taught her how to shoot, .




F4S
Dale


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Welcome aboard Outdoorgirl!!!!!


It's always nice to have more women join in the outdoor fun!!! We have a great time at the outings and usually show the men up hehehehehe Hope you enjoy the site as much as the rest of us. We (my husband Rivernut and I) have met so many nice people thru this site. 2 of my closest friends I met thru here....Tangleknot and Mrs. Shoeman. They are wonderful people and are a blast to hang aorund. If you get a chance to go to an outing make sure you take the time to meet them!!!!


PS. I think I have seen you at the Crystal Cafe in Benzonia. Rivernut and I used to go up to the Betsie to fish.

QS


----------



## OutdoorGirl (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks so much. I use to go to the Betsie River all the time and the Crystal Cafe is THE BEST PLACE to eat in town. Wait a minute, it's the ONLY place to eat in town. You can't miss me though, I have naturally butt long BLONDE hair. I love it. I haven't been able to go in 2 years, because I went back to school and that keeps me very busy. As you can see, he wants to buy me wader's, but when that comes up there is always something else he needs. 

I miss the fishing, Betsie River, and all the great things I used to do. In fact, Dale is there right now without me. But, soon, school will be over, and I can do it again. I love going fishing with the hubby, even if I don't fish. Taking a blanket and reading a book while he fishes, and just watching Mother Nature do her thing is the closest thing to meeting God, I think. But enough about that. Thanks again for making me feel so welcome.

Annie


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Welcome aboard!

-Goosewa


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Welcome to the site !


----------



## IcePrincess (Oct 30, 2002)

Hello All... 

I am new here too! Just started signing on several weeks ago. What an AWESOME site!! I can't believe I didn't know about it till now. I just stumbled on it.. and boy, am I glad I did.

Keep up the excellent work!!

IcePrincess
(Rachel)


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Hi Rachel. Keep tuning in. IndianaSportsman.com isn't too far away.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Rachel,

Welcome to site. This is an awesome site.


----------



## IcePrincess (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks Steve 

Indianasportsman.com Sounds wonderful!!! Can't wait! Especially, if it's anything like this one!!!


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

welcome to the site Rachel.  we're glad to have ya!
April


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Welcome to the site IcePrincess!!!!! 

We really have a good time on here! Looking forward to hearing about what's going on Indiana. Do you hunt and fish? I love to do it all. The more time I get to spend outdoors the better I feel!!!!!


QS


----------



## IcePrincess (Oct 30, 2002)

I fish QS.. but also enjoy hiking and such in the outdoors as well!!! Anything to get me outside and with family, friends and pets!!! I look forward to updating you on what's up in Indiana.... And a big THANKS to everyone that has made me feel right at home!!!! 

IcePrincess


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey there rachel, I think I talked with you on the campfire before. Great To see you became a member. 

chad1


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Welcome Outdoor Girl, IcePrincess and all the WOMEN (& men) just reading, but not speaking out YET!

We don't bite (well most of us don't, and when we do, it's just in fun)

This is a great site and a lot of activites. Unfortunately I haven't made any except WWOW & a Salmon Fish with Worm dunker. But I've meet Queen Salmon, Tangleknot & Little Bow Hunting Gal, Worm Dunker, Lindsey, Huntress. (Oh come to think of it I am meeting more than I thought) Just having FUN and learning.

Don't be shy, jump in and Join the fun. 

Gail


----------

